# [2010] Interval International 2 weeks for 1 Deposit Deal



## nodge

Hi Gang,

I just got off the phone with the most helpful II agent in the history of the world.  He says that II agents get points for booking exchanges, and all II agents’ goals are to book as many exchanges as possible to maximize their point count.

He says that II has a non-published, non-advertized policy that allows people to book a second exchange from a deposit by paying only a second, full priced, exchange fee.  Here are the rules:

1.  Your second week booked can only be as large as the week you deposit. (no 2 bedrooms from a one bedroom deposit on the second week).

2.  No holiday weeks, Four Seasons, or Westin's in Hawaii can be booked as the second week.

3.  The second week is currently only bookable for travel through 2010.

4.  Available inventory is computer controlled and usually limited to off-season weeks for which they have tons of inventory.  Las Vegas and Orlando are available all year long.

5.  You can book the second week even after you booked your primary exchange week so long as the arrival date of the primary exchange week you booked hasn't passed yet.

This agent said that not all II agents know about this deal, and many of them will deny it even exists if you ask them.  He gave me his direct dial phone number and said I should call him directly if I ever get the run-around from another II agent.

Just to test him out, using a small one bedroom SDO deposit that I had already booked a 2 bedroom at WKORV-N for this summer, I was able to also book a large one bedroom at WKV for a week in November without depositing another week and by only paying a $149 (full priced, no-SVO discount) exchange fee.  Awesome!

He said that since he gets points for all weeks he books, he's more than happy to have me post his contact information here on TUG.  But, quite frankly, I'm a little tired of handing out useful, insightful, free information here on TUG and constantly being told I'm a liar, cheat, idiot and fraud in return.

So, subject to an exception or two, if you PM me a good lawyer joke, I'll PM you back this II agent's contact info and work schedule so you too can enjoy the bounty of II.

-nodge


----------



## LisaRex

I'm going to deposit the studio side of my June WKORV-N week into II shortly.  Good info to know! 

I have no idea how II works so it's all a learning for me.  I just hope I get a good exchange (or two) for my deposit!

Oh, and I've never called you a liar OR a fraud.  A nut, yes.


----------



## puckmanfl

If you have a confirmed exchange from the deposited week, can you still get a second week in 2010 off the same deposit.


----------



## nodge

puckmanfl said:


> If you have a confirmed exchange from the deposited week, can you still get a second week in 2010 off the same deposit.



According to the agent I spoke with . . . . Yes, so long as the week you booked with your deposit hasn't happend yet, and so long as you are dealing with an II agent that knows how to do this.  

Since my booked WKORV-N week, which I booked in January, is for this summer, he (or is it a she?  I'll take a lawyer joke to find out) was able to get me the extra week at WKV for just an additional, full priced, exchange fee.

-nodge


----------



## ada903

It was true, I just called the II Sheraton desk and got a two bedroom at the Marriott Desert Villas in Palm Springs, as a second week for my exchange, I only paid $149 for the week!  I had already booked an exchange to Hawaii for the summer, and they allowed me a second week!

God I love TUG!!


----------



## jerseygirl

What's the difference between a lawyer and a sperm?
-- The sperm has a chance in a million of becoming human.

PM coming your way.


----------



## SDKath

Thank god you were not asking for good doctor jokes.  

What do you get when you cross a lawyer with a deamon from hell?

No changes occur....

PM also coming your way.

Katherine


----------



## ada903

Just as a note from speaking with the rep, who went through the availability areas, availability is only for 2010, and it is very similar to the availability you get on the bonus accommodation certificates (except with those, you can only book 60 days out).  It would be interesting to hear what kind of second exchanges other folks were able to get by calling in.  List yours please if willing


----------



## gravitar

What is a criminal lawyer?

Redundant.

I had already sent you a PM with a personal lawyer joke in it! lol


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*Hi Nodge!*

My favorite lawyer joke is not for public consumption. I sent it to you in a PM

I am thrilled to find the contact ifnromation for anyone that might know what they are doing. And if they make better money or recognition as a result, even better. Then it is a true win-win situation.

elaine


----------



## l2trade

*Lawyer on Vacation*
A lawyer was on vacation in a small farming town. While walking through the streets on a quiet Sunday morning, he came upon a large crowd gathered by the side of the road. Going by instinct, the lawyer figured that there was some sort of auto collision. He was eager to get to the injured parties but couldn't get near the car. Being a clever sort, he started shouting loudly, "Let me through! Let me through! I am the son of the victim."
The crowd made way for him. Lying in front of the car was a donkey.

I already sent you a PM earlier with a couple other lawyer jokes in it.  You got me reading so many lawyer jokes today, some of which I cannot post without violating TUG rules.  :hysterical:


----------



## jarta

*An Honest Lawyer*

An independent woman started her own business. She was shrewd and diligent, so business kept coming in. Pretty soon she realized she needed an in-house counsel, and so she began interviewing young lawyers.

"As I'm sure you can understand," she started off with one of the first applicants, "in a business like this, our personal integrity must be beyond question." She leaned forward. "Mr. Peterson, are you an 'honest' lawyer?"

"Honest?" replied the job prospect. "Let me tell you something about honest. Why, I'm so honest that my dad lent me fifteen thousand dollars for my education and I paid back every penny the minute I tried my very first case."

"Impressive. And what sort of case was that?"

He squirmed in his seat and admitted, "My dad sued me for the money."

:rofl:  ...   eom


----------



## l2trade

I met an honest lawyer once.  He was standing behind me in the unemployment line.


----------



## jarta

*Stealing from Lawyers*

Jack and Mugs, two second-story men from Flatbush, were comparing notes on recent burglaries.

"Didja get anything on that last heist?" Jack asked.

"Nuttin' at all," Mugs admitted. "Turns out that the guy that lives there's a lawyer." 

"Jeez, ain't that the breaks," his friend sympathized. 

"Didja lose anything?"  lol!   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM

> 4. Available inventory is computer controlled and usually limited to off-season weeks for which they have tons of inventory. Las Vegas and Orlando are available all year long.



Nodge - Wow!  That is a great tip!  Did you pick something that was listed in the on-line inventory for your 2nd week, or did you have to ask him what was available?  Did you just ask for WKV?


----------



## DanCali

Nodge- thanks for the useful info! Is this a thing only for starwood deposits?


----------



## mpizza

How many lawyers does it take to change a light bulb?

Fifty four. Eight to argue, one to get a continuance, one to object, one to demur, two to research precedents, one to dictate a letter, one to stipulate, five to turn in their time cards, one to depose, one to write interrogatories, two to settle, one to order a secretary to change the bulb, and twenty-eight to bill for professional services.

Maria


----------



## CAK1

What’s the difference between a shame and a pity?

If a busload of lawyers goes over a cliff, and there are no survivors, that’s known as a pity. If there were any empty seats, that’s a shame.

Carrie


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

*Lawyers Vs. MBAs*

Three lawyers and three MBA's are traveling by train to a conference. At the station, the MBA's each buy tickets and watch as the three lawyers buy only a single ticket

"How are three people going to travel on only one ticket?" asks an MBA.

"Watch and you'll see," answers one of the lawyers.

They all board the train. The MBA's take their respective seats but all three lawyers cram into a restroom and close the door behind them. Shortly after the train departs, the conductor comes around collecting tickets. He knocks on the restroom door and says, "Ticket, please."

The door opens just a crack and a single arm emerges with a ticket in hand. The conductor takes it and moves on.

The MBA's discussed this and agreed it was quite a clever idea. So after the conference, the MBA's decide to copy the lawyers on the return trip and save some money. When they get to the station, they buy a single ticket for the return trip. To their astonishment, the lawyers don't buy any tickets at all.

"How are you going to travel without a ticket?" asked one perplexed MBA.

"Watch and you'll see," answers a lawyer.

When they board the train the three MBA's cram into a restroom and the three lawyers cram into another one nearby. The train departs. Shortly afterward, one of the lawyers leaves his restroom and walks over to the restroom where the MBA's are hiding. He knocks on the door and says, "Ticket, please."

PM coming your way!


----------



## jarta

*Leaving Money for a Dead Friend*

A lawyer, a used car salesman and a banker were gathered by a coffin containing the body of an old friend. In his grief, one of the three said, "In my family, we have a custom of giving the dead some money, so they’ll have something to spend over there."

They all agreed that this was appropriate. The banker dropped a hundred dollar bill into the casket, and the car salesman did the same. The lawyer took out the bills and wrote a check for $300.


----------



## GrayFal

Oh man, I can't think of any lawyer jokes.....would u take a rain check?  

This info can be VERY handy to know if u r booking at a resort that has lock-offs - many Marriotts come to mind - where all u see online are 1BRs and studios - this would allow u to get that full two bedroom simply by paying an additional exchange fee. (this can be tricky with resorts with different "views" designations) 
I did this several years ago at Marriott Shadow Ridge.


----------



## BluEyezNSC

*attorney involved in a car crash*

A doctor and an attorney in separate vehicles collided on I-95 one foggy night. The fault was questionable, but both were shaken up, and the attorney offered the doctor a drink from a pocket flask. The doctor took the flask with a shaking hand and belted back a couple of swallows.

As the attorney started to put the cap back on the flask the doctor asked, "Aren't you going to have one too, for your nerves?"

"Of course I am," replied the attorney, "after the Highway Patrol gets here."

PM sent, and thanks!


----------



## riverdees05

Back to the original thread content - does this only apply to Starwood exchanges or anything deposited with II?


----------



## gmarine

I recall reading about this somewhere. I believe it was a promotion that was recently advertised by II on the website and/or magazine.


----------



## nodge

Hi DeniseM,

Any chance you can temporarily turn off the TUG BBS rule on PM's that only allows me to send one PM once every 5 minutes?  I've got a considerable backlog of orders to fill.

If you've been waiting for your PM from me, please be patient, I'll get to it.

Too bad we are devolving here on TUG into factions, but so be it.

One bad apple . . . . .

-nodge


----------



## daileyad

It was so cold last winter that I saw a lawyer walking down the street with his hands in his own pockets. 


sending a pm now...


----------



## rickandcindy23

Nodge, thanks for the info, and I believe you!  I would love the info for the helpful guide via PM.  I can use any help I can get in dealing with II guides.  There are some gems out there, I am sure, but I have yet to find someone great that will give me his/ her extension.   

I am trying to figure out what happened north of the Westin Maui resort, where you have that picture posted.  We are staying here now and would love more information about the fence and why Westin stopped building here.  You got that info for me?  I think it's odd to see so much ocean front property just sitting empty like that.


----------



## DeniseM

Cindy - that is the construction site for the 3rd Starwood Maui resort.  Construction stopped in 2008, and the mess is just sitting there.


----------



## Nickfromct

IS this only good for exchanges from deposited weeks, not request first weeks?


----------



## DeniseM

No - it can be used with deposits that you have already exchanged, but haven't used yet.  (i.e. the actual exchange date is still in the future.)

Example, in Nov. I made an exchange for May 1 - Before May 1st, I can use the exchange for a $150 deal.  The date of the week I book with the $150 deal must be in 2010.


----------



## irishween

I have spoken with 2 reps who are clueless about this.  Nodge, thanks for the heads up and I look forward to your PM so I can speak to someone knowledgable.


----------



## josh2268

would this work for guest certificates as well?  If I want to send someone else on vacation


----------



## DeniseM

josh2268 said:


> would this work for guest certificates as well?  If I want to send someone else on vacation



Yes - you can send a friend or family member on a vacation with a guest certificate, as long as you don't rent the week to them.


----------



## josh2268

DeniseM said:


> Yes - you can send a friend or family member on a vacation with a guest certificate, as long as you don't rent the week to them.



Great thanks! I was thinking about sending my parents some where nice.


----------



## DeniseM

That's what I'm going to do, too.  I'd like to find something for DD and possibly my son's tutor, who is a single mom with a Jr. High age son.


----------



## DeniseM

> Any chance you can temporarily turn off the TUG BBS rule on PM's that only allows me to send one PM once every 5 minutes? I've got a considerable backlog of orders to fill.



Nodge - I can't, but you can send 1 pm to multiple user names.


----------



## CeeWoo

Thanks nodge.  I'll be depositing my unit this year but can't find the time for 2 weeks till next year.  I hope they offer something like that then


----------



## zcrider

*lawyer joke*

A couple of friends meet after a long time:
"I divorced my wife." One says.
"Really? How did you do it?"
"We hired a lawyer who helped divide the assets and stuff."
"What about the kids?"
"Well,...we've decided that whoever got more money would also take the kids."
"That sounds fair. And who got them?
"The lawyer."

Thanks so much for sharing the info with us!


----------



## jerseygirl

quesera said:


> Great deal for those who can use it but just goes to show how broken the weeks system can get when there's so much slop in the system that no one really wants to trade their week for.



Not that I don't agree that there's some slop in the system (just as there's slop in every system), but let's be realistic.  This inventory, and the inventory for ACs and other promotions, comes from the almost 500K of unused deposits made each year.  The info is readily available in II's disclosure documents, e.g.:

Number of weeks for which Interval International has an obligation to provide an exchange opportunity in subsequent years to an owner who relinquished a week during the current (2008) year:   *496,916*

This means almost 1/2 million weeks put in without a corresponding "trade out" in 2008.  Somehow, I doubt they're all slop.

$496,916 x $149 = $74MM in Revenue for II

That makes it a good deal for the members (if they can find something besides "slop" to pull out) and a good deal for II -- a win/win.


----------



## nodge

DeniseM said:


> Nodge - Wow!  That is a great tip!  Did you pick something that was listed in the on-line inventory for your 2nd week, or did you have to ask him what was available?  Did you just ask for WKV?



Hey Gang,

I think I'm caught up on filling all the requests for the II contact info.  If I missed you, please PM me again.  With the TUG PM system, the most I can do is 5 per PM, once every 5 minutes, so if I get dumped with requests it may take a while for me to respond again.  If so, I'll do the ones I missed first, so put "missed" in your title so I can find you.

Regarding Denise's question, the II agent that filled me in on this deal said that the second week isn't entitled to the SVO preference period, and instead is treated like it's being drawn from a generic non-SVO deposit week.  Accordingly, if you only have SVO weeks, you can't search online the available inventory for the second week and you have to call to find out what’s available.  Of course, if you find something you want online that isn’t an SVO resort and that isn’t a holiday week, that doesn't extend into 2011,and that isn't a Four Seasons or Westin Maui, it should be bookable by calling.

If you have a non-SVO week available for searching with II, you can apparently use that week to find out on-line what is available as your second week.

I don't know if this deal is available to non-SVO owners, but I suspect it is.  It's just that you may not be able to use the II agent I found because he (or is he a she?) is assigned to the SVO desk.  He/She probably can point you in the right direction if he/she can't help you directly though.

According to this agent, this deal has been around for years, but few II agents care to learn about it.  I remember getting this deal a few years ago, so I always ask for it whenever I make an exchange with II.  This agent was the first one in a long, long time to even acknowledge its existence.

Keep those lawyer jokes coming!

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks Nodge!  Did you see my post that you can send one pm to multiple users at the same time?


----------



## SDKath

Sorry if I missed this but does the second week have to be an SVO unit too?  Or can it be a Marriott or something else?

Looks good for an unexpected Fall getaway for us thanks to Nodge!  That poor II rep is going to get 1000 phone calls tomorrow for this.  

   Katherine


----------



## DeniseM

Kath - no SVO priority, so no.


----------



## saluki

Two small boys, not yet old enough to be in school, were overheard talking at the zoo one day. "My name is Billy. What's yours?" asked the first boy. "Tommy," replied the second. "My Daddy's an accountant. What does your Daddy do for a living?" asked Billy. Tommy replied, "My Daddy's a lawyer." "Honest?" asked Billy. "No, just the regular kind", replied Tommy.


Nodge - PM comin' at ya, thanks.


----------



## mitchandjeanette

Q: What is the difference between God and a lawyer? 
A: God doesn't think he's a lawyer. 

pm on the way...
thanks,
mitch


----------



## Ken555

Fantastic deal. Great post! This is what makes TUG so good.


----------



## ada903

That's not what they told me.. for example I can see online Marriott Newport Coast Villas two bedrooms in November, but the agent would not let me book those, they said Southern California is not "on the grid"...


----------



## rickandcindy23

ada903 said:


> That's not what they told me.. for example I can see online Marriott Newport Coast Villas two bedrooms in November, but the agent would not let me book those, they said Southern California is not "on the grid"...



Southern California doesn't have an abundance of weeks on II.  This is extra inventory, and you will find most in Williamsburg, Orlando, Branson, and other areas where II has inventory that goes unused.


----------



## nodge

ada903 said:


> That's not what they told me.. for example I can see online Marriott Newport Coast Villas two bedrooms in November, but the agent would not let me book those, they said Southern California is not "on the grid"...




Could be. 

I think it's fair to say that even the best II agent in the world wouldn't know the second week availability rules cold.  Accordingly, it's best to be pretty darned flexible on dates and locations when you call to book that second week.

-nodge


----------



## l2trade

This agent is very popular right now.


----------



## l2trade

ada903 said:


> That's not what they told me.. for example I can see online Marriott Newport Coast Villas two bedrooms in November, but the agent would not let me book those, they said Southern California is not "on the grid"...



Remember that soup episode from Seinfeld?  If you get hold of the agent Nodge recommended, please be nice and place your orders quickly.  There are some of us (me) still waiting for a turn.  Careful, or it'll be 'No soup for you!'

The other II agents I asked so far are clueless.  One tried to teach me all about 'short-stay' and another said I needed to deposit an *actual* and *specific* high demand platinum week...  ;-)


----------



## James1975NY

l2trade said:


> Remember that soup episode from Seinfeld?  If you get hold of the agent Nodge recommended, please be nice and place your orders quickly.  There are some of us (me) still waiting for a turn.  Careful, or it'll be 'No soup for you!'
> 
> The other II agents I asked so far are clueless.  One tried to teach me all about 'short-stay' and another said I needed to deposit an *actual* and *specific* high demand platinum week...  ;-)



The Trade Nazi?


----------



## DeniseM

From Nodge's first post, I gathered that "prime inventory" would be excluded from this offer.  He stated that it would be more like non-holiday, Get-Away Inventory.

Also, be sure you are calling Nodge's contact, during his working hours, for the best results.

Please be VERY, VERY, NICE to this gentleman!


----------



## l2trade

James1975NY said:


> The Trade Nazi?



No, not at all - oops, bad analogy on my part.  I assume this agent is very nice and very good at the job.  That's why Nodge has been so gracious to share the name.  I just hope we all act accordingly, so that it stays that way.  I have yet to connect through.  Popular, indeed!


----------



## ondeadlin

Just to clarify, is this $150 exchange open to me if I deposited a week last month and have already confirmed an exchange with it?

Or must I make a new deposit? Thanks!


----------



## nodge

ondeadlin said:


> Just to clarify, is this $150 exchange open to me if I deposited a week last month and have already confirmed an exchange with it?
> 
> Or must I make a new deposit? Thanks!



Yes, you qualify for the second week based on your earlier II deposit so long as the primary exchange week you booked with that deposit hasn't happened yet.

Good Luck,
-nodge


----------



## ada903

I am happy with Palm Springs actually, so I will stop complaining!


----------



## James1975NY

l2trade said:


> No, not at all - oops, bad analogy on my part.  I assume this agent is very nice and very good at the job.  That's why Nodge has been so gracious to share the name.  I just hope we all act accordingly, so that it stays that way.  I have yet to connect through.  Popular, indeed!



Sorry l2trade, I understood what you meant....I was just overlaying the "Soup Nazi" theme.....


----------



## l2trade

This is an absolutely fantastic deal!!!  The agent is very knowledgeable and top notch.  Thank you Nodge!   

Yes, of course, there are some restrictions and you need to be really flexible.  Considering this is a 2nd bonus exchange the choices are great, YEAH!!!


----------



## ondeadlin

Thanks, Nodge!


----------



## barndweller

Thanks, Nodge!

This agent is indeed a busy person but super nice & knowledgeable. I have found out that points accounts such as DRI and Worldmark are not eligible.  Any other exchanges booked that have not taken place yet are. Love all the great info here whether I can personally benifit or not.

Tuggers rock!!


----------



## jlp879

Why don't sharks go after lawyers?

Professional courtesy.

Will be sending you a PM.  Thanks for the great info.


----------



## jran

*joke*

Q: What's the difference between a dead dog in the road and a dead lawyer in the road?
A: There are skid marks in front of the dog.

sent a PM


----------



## ricki999

You're trapped in a room with a tiger, a rattlesnake and a lawyer. You have a gun with two bullets. What should you do? 

Shoot the lawyer. Twice.

Tried to send a PM, but box is full.


----------



## alwysonvac

Tried to PM you but got a mesage "nodge has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space."

Please PM me the II agent info too.

Thanks


----------



## DanCali

A very successful lawyer parked his brand-new Lexus in front of his office, ready to show it off to his colleagues. As he got out, a truck passed too close and completely tore off the door on the driver's side. The
lawyer immediately grabbed his cell phone, dialed 911, and within minutes a policeman pulled up.

Before the officer had a chance to ask any questions, the lawyer started screaming hysterically. His Lexus, which he had just picked up the day before, was now completely ruined and would never be the same, no matter what the body shop did to it.

When the lawyer finally wound down from his ranting and raving, the officer shook his head in disgust and disbelief. "I can't believe how materialistic you lawyers are," he said. "You are so focused on your possessions that you don't notice anything else."

"How can you say such a thing?" asked the lawyer.

The cop replied, "Don't you know that your left arm is missing from the elbow down? It must have been torn off when the truck hit you."

"My God!" screamed the lawyer. "Where's my Rolex?"

PM your way


----------



## nodge

Nice jokes!  Keep 'em coming! 

I responded to everyone waiting in my PM box and ricki999, alwysonvac and DanCali, so my "docket" is now clear.

-nodge


----------



## heathpack

If you see a lawyer on bicycle, why should you swerve to avoid hitting him?

That might be your bicycle.

Sent you a PM.  Thanks for the tip!

H


----------



## ada903

What’s the difference between a lawyer and a vulture?

Lawyers accumulate frequent flyer points.


----------



## ricki999

nodge said:


> Nice jokes!  Keep 'em coming!
> 
> I responded to everyone waiting in my PM box and ricki999, alwysonvac and DanCali, so my "docket" is now clear.
> 
> -nodge



Got it, much appreciated!


----------



## WINSLOW

Santa Claus, the tooth fairy, and honest lawyer, and an old drunk were walking along when they simultaneously spotted a hundred-dollar bill laying in the street. Who gets it?



        The old drunk, of course, the other three are mythological creatures.



Sending you a PM

Thank you for sharing your info!!


----------



## malyons

PM Sent, thank you sir


----------



## D2-S3

*More lawyer jokes*

What is the difference between a lawyer and a herd of buffalo....The lawyer charges more!

Great Job on finding this.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## alexadeparis

*Hope my funeral will get a better reception . . .*

A man is at his lawyer's funeral and and is surprised by the turnout for this one man. He turns to the people around him. 
"Why are you all at this man's funeral?" 
A man turns towards him and says, "We're all clients." 
"And you ALL came to pay your respects? How touching." 
"No, we came to make sure he was dead." 


Moving from the topic of Death to Births:
For three years, the young attorney had been taking his brief vacations at this country inn. The last time he'd finally managed an affair with the innkeeper's daughter. Looking forward to an exciting few days, he dragged his suitcase up the stairs of the inn, then stopped short. There sat his lover with an infant on her lap! "Helen, why didn't you write when you learned you were pregnant?" he cried. "I would have rushed up here, we could have gotten married, and the baby would have my name!" "Well," she said, "when my folks found out about my condition, we sat up all night talkin' and talkin' and decided it would be better to have a bastard in the family than a lawyer."


----------



## colmo

A man went to his lawyer and said, "I would like to make a will but I don't know exactly how to go about it."

The lawyer said, "No problem, leave it all to me."

The man looked somewhat upset and said, "Well, I knew you were going to take the biggest slice, but I would like to leave a little to my children too!" 




What's the problem with lawyer jokes?

Lawyers don't think they're funny and nobody else thinks they're jokes.


----------



## DMSTWO

Hi Nodge,

Just stumbled on this thread from a link on the Marriott forum.  Sounds like a great option.  Thanks for posting.

please send a pm with details.

Thanks

Why does the American Bar Association prohibit sex between attorneys and their clients?

To prevent the client for being billed twice for what is essentially the same service.


----------



## malyons

love this thread....has anybody determined if this works for non *wood deposits?


----------



## julienjay

I confirmed it works for non-Starwood deposits.


----------



## malyons

julienjay said:


> I confirmed it works for non-Starwood deposits.



Me too, I just got a fall vegas week with my DRI unit!  Of course I had to go through 2 agents as Nodge's friend was busy (probably on the line with all of you!!) and the first one I got to couldn't seem to get past the fact that I wasn't talking about receiving an AC for my unit, but it was definitely worth it....thanks again Nodge!


----------



## chalucky

A lawyer boarded an airplane in New Orleans with a box of frozen crabs and asked a blonde stewardess to take care of them for him.

She took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator.

He advised her that he was holding her personally responsible for them staying frozen, mentioning in a very haughty manner that he was a lawyer, and proceeded to rant at her about what would happen if she let them thaw 
Out.

Needless to say, she was annoyed by his behavior.

Shortly before landing in New York, she used the intercom to announce to the entire cabin, "Would the gentleman who gave me the crabs in New Orleans, please raise your hand?"

Not one hand went up ... so she took them home and ate them.


Two lessons here:


1. Lawyers aren't as smart as they think they are.



2. Blonds aren't as dumb as some folks think.


----------



## Laura7811

Our super agent is getting really busy!!!! both his lines are going. Not only does he know his stuff, he is probably the nicest agent I have ever talked to at Interval.

Thanks Nodge.


----------



## malyons

so when i look at this week in my II account it's called the Two-for-One Special, shows up like this:

Two-for-One Exchange Specials 
XYZ
Unit: 2BED (2 bedrooms)
Week: 64 

In case this helps anyone who can't get ahold of the super agent or who doesn't have any lawyer jokes


----------



## barndweller

Some more tips:

Inventory is very limited. Areas that have plenty are Williamsburg, Branson, Las Vegas, and Orlando. (No big surprise. ) Most availablilty is in the east. The West is VERY limited. Mostly Vegas and Tahoe. You must be very flexable as to size. Forget holidays or prime time. You can get size matching your exchanged unit with a few exceptions.

This is an on-going program. Every time you make an exchange you can ask for a 2 fer 1. Vegas or Williamsburg or Orlando are a sure bet.

This agent is the most curtious and helpful I have ever spoken with in 8 years dealing with II. Thanks so much, Nodge, for sharing your great find!

I ended up with a nice week in Vegas. In a 2 bedroom for 7 days for $149!! Next time I may go to Scottsdale or Breckenridge.


----------



## Robert D

If you used a 1BR unit to get a 2BR exchange on the one you've already done does this mean you can get a 2BR on the bonus exchange or is that determined with the unit you used for the original exchange?  Also, can you get Hyatt's outside of the peak season or are all of the high end resorts not available?


----------



## DeniseM

From the first post:  





> 1. Your second week booked can only be as large as the week you deposit. (no 2 bedrooms from a one bedroom deposit on the second week).



Nodge got a Starwood resort, and someone else got a Marriott, so apparently some high end resorts are included.


----------



## malyons

DeniseM said:


> From the first post:
> 
> Nodge got a Starwood resort, and someone else got a Marriott, so apparently some high end resorts are included.




I got a Suites at Polo Towers 2BR, and had split my lockoff this year, so only had a 1BR and a Studio deposit.  Not sure what the agent was looking at, but he shouldn't have seen a 2BR deposit.  Oh yeah, my stay is from Aug 29 - Sep 5 too, so it extends into labor day weekend.  Not sure if my experience broke all the rules or if there is truely THAT much capacity in vegas, but I'm sure happy!


----------



## Transit

Does anyone know if you have an on going request in and when it's filled would you then be able to call and book a second week?


----------



## DeniseM

If the offer is still available after you make the exchange, I don't know why you couldn't.


----------



## DanCali

This is an example of a thread that if I benefited from it and was not a TUG member, I'd definitely join once I got the II confirmation (in my case, I'll certainly renew)!

It wasn't easy dealing with 6 or 7 different reps (nodge's guy had bad hours for my schedule) who were mostly clueless about what I wanted and gave conflicting info, but I finally got one who knew what he was doing!


----------



## SDKath

I really hope this rep gets a raise out of all the hard work he is clearly putting in thanks to nodge and this thread.  

It's fantastic to find a person who knows what they are doing (and sadly at Starwood and II there are only 2-3 people who are truly great at their jobs -- Jose Pagan comes to mind, who put all of our deeds into the Starwood system in under 24 hours every time!).  

I think it's fantastic that the readers of TUG recognizes their efforts; hopefully these folks will get some job recognition from it!   



Kath


----------



## cali girl

Does anyone know if this 2 for 1 deal works if I recently booked an exchange with my A.C?


----------



## barndweller

Cali Girl

I don't think AC exchanges are eligible. It wouldn't hurt to ask.

Robert

High end resorts are eligible for this deal with some exceptions. 4 Seasons is not. But Hyatt, Marriott, etc. are. However, choice is usually limited to studios and only where availability is high.

Anytime you have a confirmed exchange you can call and ask for the 2 for 1 deal. This is not limited to just Starwood exchanges. I used an exchange made almost a year ago using an independent timeshare. The reservation must not have been used yet, though. So be sure to call before you use your exchange.

Only inventory for 2010 is available at this time. Nothing for next year yet.


----------



## flexible

Hope others are having success with getting 2 weeks for 1 deposit.

I tried to reach the contact Nodge mentioned but kept getting a recording that his extension was busy and then got transferred to someone else who said they didn't know anything about it.

I got an online II trade for Hyatt Vacation Club at Wild Oak in San Antonio for October. Is there a chance that if I call back and reach the contact that I will still be able to get a 2nd week based on the Hyatt check in date being in the future?

I used II for six Marriott Hawaii weeks earlier this year. Since those check in dates are in the past I guess I can't get additional exchanges with them.

P.S. Nodge - Thanks for the contact information.


----------



## DeniseM

flexible said:


> I got an online II trade for Hyatt Vacation Club at Wild Oak in San Antonio for October. Is there a chance that if I call back and reach the contact that I will still be able to get a 2nd week based on the Hyatt check in date being in the future?



That's exactly how this offer works.  You use it in conjunction with a current exchange, with a check-in date, that's still in the future.


----------



## DanCali

cali girl said:


> Does anyone know if this 2 for 1 deal works if I recently booked an exchange with my A.C?



We can take that even a step further...

Can I get a 2 for 1 deal for my 2 for 1 exchange?


----------



## mitchandjeanette

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I just got off the phone with *the most helpful II agent* in the history of the world.......
> .......
> *He* said that since he gets points for all weeks he books, he's more than happy to have me post his contact information here on TUG.
> 
> So, subject to an exception or two, if you PM me a good lawyer joke, I'll PM you back* this II agent's* contact info and work schedule so you too can enjoy the bounty of II.
> 
> -nodge



"*the most helpful II agent*" wanted me to pass on his thanks to nodge for getting "*this II agent's*" name out there, he also wanted to say thanks to everyone who is calling for him ...    

thank you nodge for sharing such useful information....:whoopie: 


mitch


----------



## SDKath

mitchandjeanette said:


> "*the most helpful II agent*" wanted me to pass on his thanks to nodge for getting "*this II agent's*" name out there, he also wanted to say thanks to everyone who is calling for him ...
> 
> thank you nodge for sharing such useful information....:whoopie:
> 
> mitch



Yaaaay!   

I wasn't sure if we created a monster or if this would be helpful for the agent!    Glad to hear it was the latter.  K


----------



## Nickfromct

I want to thank Nodge also for letting us know about this nice benefit of II membership. I just booked a trip to Cabo for November.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

I can not get to this agent.


----------



## Nickfromct

I have a name of a guy at the Marriott desk @ II if you want it PM me.


----------



## Colorado Belle

After a long and difficult divorce I unfortunately have quite a bit of experience with lawyers and they have quite a bit of my money.

But the lawyer jokes sure brightened up my day, thanks!

Here's a really OLD fav of mine:

What's 10,00) lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?

....
.
....
A start!

Thanks nodge....but I have a question as I'm a newbie who has never exchanged before.  Do I wait to call until after i have an exchange? (I already deposited two weeks, but haven't tried to exchange yet as I'm not sure how to do it)


----------



## DeniseM

Yes - this offer is only good for a deposit for which you have ALREADY made an exchange, but the exchange is still in the future.  You can't call and get the $150 deal, unless you already have a regular exchange in place.


----------



## DeniseM

I CANNOT get through to this guy!  I redialed him 128 times today!    

Nodge - do you get points with II by getting people to call that number???  :rofl:


----------



## ginnylbs

*lawyer joke*

I also sent you a PM 


Why is money green?
Because lawyers pick it up before it is ripe.


----------



## DeniseM

Update - he's off today and Sat.!


----------



## DeniseM

Here's another little tip - during the month of July, all of CA and Lake Tahoe are *excluded* from this offer, except for Palm Springs.


----------



## ginnylbs

*Another tip  - Shrt Stays exchange -not allowed for 2 for 1*

I just booked two exchanges using two of my already reserved weeks.

However, YOU CANNOT Book using a SHORT STAY week.  I had booked one of my weeks earlier into two Short Stays coming up in June and July.  Short Stays are not allowed to be booked as a 2 for 1.


Nodge - your tip saved me a lot of money....WOW....great deal.
I saved over $1000 doing this with your tip. 

-Ginny


----------



## Ken555

Just reserved two weeks in Las Vegas and Palm Springs at Marriott's (1-bed in LV, 2-bed in PS; 2-bed not available when I wanted to go in LV). Very easy, very convenient. As you know, there are lots of restrictions on this program. 

I did learn a bit more about it, including the code you can use to request it. And, the rep I've used for the last year+ knows all about it. If you need another name and extension, PM me and I'll pass it on.


----------



## YYJMSP

Why did God make snakes just before lawyers?  To practice...

PM'ed you for the contact info.


----------



## DanCali

ginnylbs said:


> Nodge - your tip saved me a lot of money....WOW....great deal.
> I saved over $1000 doing this with your tip.
> 
> -Ginny



Actually it cost me money because now I need to buy 3 airline tickets to Las Vegas when otherwise I wouldn't have gone...


----------



## BBTMom

*Forever Grateful - TUG is the best!!!!*

Nodge,

Thank you sooooo very much for sharing your tip.  I was able to get an extra vacation at Marriot Summit Watch at Park City in late August!  (I took me multiple trials with different reps but the term "2 for 1 special" was quite helpful.)

This also prompted me to do a lot of research of exchange possibilities through Interval.  (For the longest time, I was just going to use my weeks at WMH, WKV and perhaps venture out to Hawaii)/Atlantis).  Now I know there is a whole new world out there beyond Starwood.  I am so excited just thinking about it.

Once again, I am forever grateful to TUG for teaching me how to use my timeshare to the fullest potential.  Happy vacation to you all!


----------



## Whirl

Thanks to all as well, for the great tip and contact info. Found a few good reps in the process( and made notes of their numners, only one that didn't know what I was talking about ( out of 5 that I spoke with)...Finally booked a 2 BR at the Surf Club...only staying a few days for a girls get-a-way, but couldn't beat it for the cost!


----------



## ginnylbs

*You may be lucky and WIN in Las Vegas*



DanCali said:


> Actually it cost me money because now I need to buy 3 airline tickets to Las Vegas when otherwise I wouldn't have gone...




Dan, you are too funny for words.  

Enjoy your stay in Vegas and think of enjoying the pools, shows, shopping and good food.  Plus -if you happen to be lucky and win a few bucks----even better!!
Ginny


----------



## pointsjunkie

is this still good? i don't know any jokes. can someone PM me the number please?


----------



## DeniseM

pointsjunkie - Send a pm to Nodge, who is the OP.


----------



## jeff01

Does anyone know if the 2 for 1 is applicable to 2011 deposits?


----------



## DeniseM

The current deal is for 2010 exchanges with check-in dates that are still in the future.  The 2nd week must be in 2010.  A previous post said it isn't available for 2011, yet.


----------



## jeff01

Denise,
Thanks for the quick reply – you guys are a wealth of knowledge.
Jeff


----------



## jkrischt

I could never get a hold of the person Nodge suggested we call (probably busy with calls from all of us).  I decided to talk a random person (who was not very nice), but she did say that all you have to do is mention this is the XYZ 2-1 promotion.  Sure enough, I called back the next day and got some other random person who knew exactly what I was talking about.  I guess the XYZ code is what they look for...

FYI...Thanks Nodge for sharing this!  I can't wait to enjoy Disney in August at SVV for $149 

Brad


----------



## RedDogSD

jkrischt said:


> I could never get a hold of the person Nodge suggested we call (probably busy with calls from all of us).  I decided to talk a random person (who was not very nice), but she did say that all you have to do is mention this is the XYZ 2-1 promotion.  Sure enough, I called back the next day and got some other random person who knew exactly what I was talking about.  I guess the XYZ code is what they look for...
> 
> FYI...Thanks Nodge for sharing this!  I can't wait to enjoy Disney in August at SVV for $149
> 
> Brad



Good call Brad.  You are right.  The first guy I talked to at II knew exactly what the XYZ program was.  There are definitely some restrictions.  We wanted to get something close to home.  So Cal Beaches are OFF limites.  Palm Desert/Palm Springs is allowed, but only for Studio units.

Orlando is WIDE open (any size unit) as is Las Vegas.  I did not check on anything else as I already have too much vacation booked this year.  

We booked Marriott Desert Springs Villas I for November (after it cools down again).  We won't be able to stay all week, but just an extended weekend (Thursday night - Monday morning) was worth $150.


----------



## Ken555

RedDogSD said:


> Palm Desert/Palm Springs is allowed, but only for Studio units.



See my earlier post. I reserved a 2-bed Marriott in PS under this promotion. Keep in mind you need to have at least a 2-bed deposit to do so.


----------



## RedDogSD

Ken555 said:


> See my earlier post. I reserved a 2-bed Marriott in PS under this promotion. Keep in mind you need to have at least a 2-bed deposit to do so.



I had a 3 bedroom Hawaii deposit...but he told me that he could not go any larger.  Not sure why.  Maybe I should call back and talk to someone else.


----------



## RedDogSD

Ken, what time of year?  Did you take the super hot summer or something?  I took November, so maybe they are stricter so far out.


----------



## Ken555

RedDogSD said:


> Ken, what time of year?  Did you take the super hot summer or something?  I took November, so maybe they are stricter so far out.



Yes, that could be it. Even so, you might want to call back and verify.


----------



## RedDogSD

Ken555 said:


> Yes, that could be it. Even so, you might want to call back and verify.



I called back...they said that they could only let me get something bigger from the Flexchange inventory.  I booked for November...so I guess I will survive.


----------



## RedDogSD

SWEET!  The very nice gentleman just got me a 1 bedroom at WKV for December, 2010.  I used my Marriott Gift of Time week, so this makes it worth so much more.  I got the 2 bedroom at Newport Coast for June and a 1 bedroom at WKV for December.


----------



## pointsjunkie

i got a 1 week at WKV in December, thanks nodge and everyone.


----------



## colmo

Just to update:  I called Nodge's contact - who was very patient and helpful - and I was able to book a 2BR at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club for October.  We hadn't planned on travelling this fall, but I have always wanted to go to Aruba  so I took it.  

Thanks again.


----------



## zinger1457

jeff01 said:


> Does anyone know if the 2 for 1 is applicable to 2011 deposits?



Yes, you can get a 2nd week on a 2011 deposit but you need to select from the 2010 inventory.


----------



## nodge

*Booking window extended through Feb 2011*

Hi Gang,

I just got off the phone with the great II agent.  He says that because of his good press and referrals from TUG, he is now the number one agent (in terms of bookings) at II.  He wanted to thank everyone for using him.  He also said that he isn't limited to booking things for SVO owners.  He can book for owners of other timeshares too so long as their owned timeshare isn't a points-based system.  

He reported that he is in the process of training to learn how to deal with Marriott’s conversion to a points system next week.  He’s pretty sure that he won’t be able to book anything for Marriott owners once those legacy owners convert to that points system.

He also wanted to let me know that as of two days ago, II extended the 2-for-1 XYZ deal booking window through February 2011.  So now you can book a second week with an arrival date through February 2011.  The old booking window was through the end of the year.  All the other restrictions for booking the second week under this deal are still in place.

I asked him if there were any other quasi-secret II deals available that we Tuggers should know about.  He mentioned this one:

In general and if available, you can book two smaller units than what you deposited so long as you pay two exchange fees.  For example, if you deposit a one bedroom,  you can book any two available studios with that deposit so long as you pay two exchange fees.  I don't think that those two studios have to be at the same time or place either.  This deal isn’t as limited by time and location as the 2-for-1 XYZ deal. For example you can currently use it to book exchanges with arrival dates past Feb 2011.  But, II still has to have availability to make the bookings, and you have to work with an II agent that knows about and is willing to work the deal.

FYI,
-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks Nodge - The problem I have had with this deal is figuring out what qualifies for the offer.  Apparently there is a list of areas/seasons, and I wish we had it.


----------



## l2trade

DeniseM said:


> Thanks Nodge - The problem I have had with this deal is figuring out what qualifies for the offer.  Apparently there is a list of areas/seasons, and I wish we had it.



What I did, and I hope this helps you, is figure out the few basic areas I was actually interested in based on the list our favorite II rep told me about.  I inquired about those few to find out what the date & brand restrictions were.  When we hung up, I took my time doing online exchange searches, using the unit I own, to find out what showed with instant exchange availability in these locations.  When I called our favorite rep back, he was able to quickly and easily book the instant exchanges I had found using 2-for-1.  This saved us both from having a super long phone conversation trying to figure out what was available & when.

I am very, very happy with my 2-for-1 deals.


----------



## DeniseM

I think it's fantastic - trust me I'm not complaining!  I think because I'm locked into the school holidays, it just doesn't work out very well for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Nodge, is this agent at the Starwood desk?  Just wondering, because I always get transferred to the Starwood desk now that I own Starwood.


----------



## nodge

rickandcindy23 said:


> Nodge, is this agent at the Starwood desk?  Just wondering, because I always get transferred to the Starwood desk now that I own Starwood.



Yep, the good agent is at the Starwood desk.  But, unlike II agents sitting at other desks, he will help non-Starwood, non-points based owners who call him too.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

If anyone is going to call the Rep., can you please ask if any regions in California, Tahoe, or Las Vegas, are included in this offer for Jan. 1 - 8?   

THANKS!


----------



## nalismom

If you have a paid pending request using a 2010 week for a 2011 week will this qualify you to request a second week or do I have to wait until my request is confirmed?

I understand the second week would have to happen in 2010.


----------



## ada903

Denise, I was told only 2010 weeks can be booked, I wanted to book 2011 and they did not let me.  I tried a couple of different reps, but I got the same answer - only 2010 weeks.


----------



## DanCali

nalismom said:


> If you have a paid pending request using a 2010 week for a 2011 week will this qualify you to request a second week or do I have to wait until my request is confirmed?
> 
> I understand the second week would have to happen in 2010.



You need to have a confirmed exchange.


----------



## nodge

ada903 said:


> Denise, I was told only 2010 weeks can be booked, I wanted to book 2011 and they did not let me.  I tried a couple of different reps, but I got the same answer - only 2010 weeks.



According to the super agent, the second week booking window was extended through Feb 2011 two days ago.  If you called more than two days ago, the info you got is now obsolete.  If you called less than two days ago, you spoke with uninformed II agents.

Call the super agent and get the real scoop.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

ada903 said:


> Denise, I was told only 2010 weeks can be booked, I wanted to book 2011 and they did not let me.  I tried a couple of different reps, but I got the same answer - only 2010 weeks.





nalismom said:


> I understand the second week would have to happen in 2010.



See Nodge's post #131 for the update on this.


----------



## dioxide45

nodge said:


> In general and if available, you can book two smaller units than what you deposited so long as you pay two exchange fees.  For example, if you deposit a one bedroom,  you can book any two available studios with that deposit so long as you pay two exchange fees.  I don't think that those two studios have to be at the same time or place either.  This deal isn’t as limited by time and location as the 2-for-1 XYZ deal. For example you can currently use it to book exchanges with arrival dates past Feb 2011.  But, II still has to have availability to make the bookings, and you have to work with an II agent that knows about and is willing to work the deal.
> 
> FYI,
> -nodge



Strange. When I talked to II about this (random agent that actually called us about an ongoing request). This situation described above was what I was told the 2 for 1 xyz offer was. Book two smaller units, a 1BR and a studio in exchange for a full 2BR, pay two excange fees.


----------



## DeniseM

dioxide45 said:


> Strange. When I talked to II about this (random agent that actually called us about an ongoing request). This situation described above was what I was told the 2 for 1 xyz offer was. Book two smaller units, a 1BR and a studio in exchange for a full 2BR, pay two excange fees.



It's recommended that you talk to Nodge's agent.


----------



## DanCali

dioxide45 said:


> Strange. When I talked to II about this (random agent that actually called us about an ongoing request). This situation described above was what I was told the 2 for 1 xyz offer was. Book two smaller units, a 1BR and a studio in exchange for a full 2BR, pay two excange fees.



I was talking to a rep from the Marriott desk 2 days ago about an ongoing exchange request I have with a Marriott; the guy was also super knowledgeable (I regret not taking his extension). In any case, I did bring up the xyz promotion to ask him if I could get one for an ongoing request. He said I couldn't get one before an exchange is confirned and then he proceeded to say that there were actually 2 types of xyz promotions. One was getting an extra week (typically in a high supply location). The other was the one you describe, getting an extra exchange if you settled for a smaller unit. My understanding was that the inventory for the latter was in better locations (they can probably do that since it involves smaller units by definition). So I don't think the II agent misled you - you just weren't talking about the same xyz deal.


----------



## heathpack

*Works for Hyatt Deposits, Too*

I called Nodge's agent and he confirmed that he cannot book this for Hyatt owners.  However, after many calls and much mis-information, I finally got a good II agent at the Hyatt desk.  I was able to book a Jan week at Marriott's Grand Chateau in Las Vegas using an exchange I had already made into Royal Haciendas for next April.  Paid just the second exchange fee for the Vegas week.  Thanks Nodge!

The wrong things I was told by the first four II reps:
"You are looking for an accomodation certificate which is not available."
"This is called a bonus week and you are not eligible."
"The XYZ exchange must be booked at the time you make your exchange, so it cannot be done now."
"Your Royal Haciendas week is not eligible because it is booked for a date after Feb 2011."

Most of these reps were very short and discourteous.  I took the strategy of not arguing too much with them since they were clearly not receptive, just wrapping the call up as quickly as I could and calling again.  Then on the fifth call, I got Mike on the line.  He did not know exactly what I was talking about.  But he was willing to listen to what I had to say and what I read to him from these boards.  He put me on hold, called "corporate," and came back and knew exactly what to do.  He was also apologetic that I had to call so many times.

So thanks again, Nodge.  If anyone needs the name and extension of this II agent at the Hyatt desk, PM me and I will send it along.

H


----------



## heathpack

*oops, I did it again*

Thanks again Nodge,

Just booked a second Mexico week for our April trip and was able to XYZ a Palm Springs week in Dec.  Will make a nice weekend away for a little Christmas shopping expedition.

H


----------



## K2Quick

RedDogSD said:


> I called back...they said that they could only let me get something bigger from the Flexchange inventory.  I booked for November...so I guess I will survive.



Is this confirmation that they will give you a 2-bed unit on a 1-bed deposit if the exchange is less than 60 days out?


----------



## heathpack

Just noticed that the II confirmation certificate I was emailed is for a 2BR unit at Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I, whereas my online II history lists my "free" week as being an efficiency.  The free week was based on an exchange in to a studio, so that's what I was expecting.

Will the resort go by what is in the confirmation certificate? 

Thanks,
H


----------



## K2Quick

Thanks to nodge's special agent, I was able to pick up a 1-bed unit at the Marriott Breckenridge for just the cost of a trade ($159) starting 9/10.  Obviously that's not high season, but I needed to be in Colorado Springs for a football game that weekend and this will be much cheaper than a hotel.


----------



## bm408

How many personal injury attorneys does it take to change a light bulb?

Three–one to turn the bulb, one to shake him off the ladder, and the third to sue the ladder company.

Not sure if everything will close in time, on our resale contract,  for us to book/confirm, but hoping it will, so we can book a second vacation also.  Will be looking forward to your pm!  Thank you.:whoopie:


----------



## RedDogSD

You know what sucks about the XYZ promotion?  

We cannot do it ourselves for $139.  Instead, we need an agent ($159).


----------



## l2trade

RedDogSD said:


> You know what sucks about the XYZ promotion?
> 
> We cannot do it ourselves for $139.  Instead, we need an agent ($159).



If they made it easy or advertised it, it wouldn't last long.  I'll gladly pay the extra $20.


----------



## BluEyezNSC

l2trade said:


> If they made it easy or advertised it, it wouldn't last long.  I'll gladly pay the extra $20.



Same here!!


----------



## bm408

Got this in an email today:

A young couple in love were in an automobile accident the night before their wedding, and both were killed. In heaven, they approached St. Peter. "My fiance and I really miss the opportunity to have celebrated our wedding vows. Is it possible for people in heaven to get married?"

St. Peter replied, "I'll tell you what -- after you have gone through an appropriate waiting period, we will talk about it again."

Five years pass and the couple still wanted to get married. They approached St. Peter again, and he told them, "I'm sorry, I know that five years was a long time to wait, but there's a problem. You'll have to wait a little bit longer."

Another five years pass, when St. Peter excitedly approached the couple. "Your wait is over, and you may marry now. Thanks for your patience."

The couple got married.

Unfortunately, soon after the wedding, the couple realized that they were not compatible. Going to see St. Peter, they asked if their was such a thing as divorce in heaven. St. Peter gave them a cold stare, and said sternly, "Look, it took us ten years to find a minister up here. Do you have any idea how long it'll take to find a lawyer?"


----------



## RedDogSD

I was trying to figure out why you posted a joke....then I remembered that the OP wanted Lawyer jokes when he started this thread.  It has been so long now.


----------



## Ann in CA

Thanks Nodge!  Just booked a one bedroom Desert Springs Villas I to match up with our Getaway studio already booked for December, so hope they will combine.  The total at Getaway prices as of today for that date would have been over $1200!  I had thought we couldn't use your agent as we have to call the Marriott desk,  but we'll try him next time.  The random agent we got did fine, though may not know all the possibilities your super agent does.


----------



## Liz T

nodge said:


> I asked him if there were any other quasi-secret II deals available that we Tuggers should know about.  He mentioned this one:
> 
> In general and if available, you can book two smaller units than what you deposited so long as you pay two exchange fees.  For example, if you deposit a one bedroom,  you can book any two available studios with that deposit so long as you pay two exchange fees.  I don't think that those two studios have to be at the same time or place either.  This deal isn’t as limited by time and location as the 2-for-1 XYZ deal. For example you can currently use it to book exchanges with arrival dates past Feb 2011.  But, II still has to have availability to make the bookings, and you have to work with an II agent that knows about and is willing to work the deal.
> 
> FYI,
> -nodge



Has anyone tried this second 2-for-1 deal?  (What's it called?) I'm trying to get a sense of how reliable it would be for converting a one bedroom to 2 studios and the quality of the resulting studios. Could I think of it as being similar to having two studio units at my same resort/season, except that I have to trade them simultaneously, with an agent's help?

Liz


----------



## Ken555

Liz T said:


> Has anyone tried this second 2-for-1 deal?  (What's it called?) I'm trying to get a sense of how reliable it would be for converting a one bedroom to 2 studios and the quality of the resulting studios. Could I think of it as being similar to having two studio units at my same resort/season, except that I have to trade them simultaneously, with an agent's help?
> 
> Liz



Yes, yes, and yes. Just tell the rep what you want to do and they should be able to figure it out. If not, hang up and try again...

I did this recently for WKORV. I exchanged a SVR 2-bed non-LO (rated for 6 people) for a studio and 1-bed in consecutive weeks. The weeks must be available for instant exchange in order to qualify. The capacity number of your exchange and the units reserved must be equal (or less, of the weeks obtained). If my SVR was a LO unit rated for 8 people I would have been able to get two 1-bed weeks at WKORV, for example.

This is probably the best exchange I've done with my SVR (tho a 2-bed at Harborside I got last year might be close, or better!).


----------



## dioxide45

Liz T said:


> Has anyone tried this second 2-for-1 deal?  (What's it called?) I'm trying to get a sense of how reliable it would be for converting a one bedroom to 2 studios and the quality of the resulting studios. Could I think of it as being similar to having two studio units at my same resort/season, except that I have to trade them simultaneously, with an agent's help?
> 
> Liz



When you call ask about the Two-for-One XYZ Special. Indicate that it is the special for over supply weeks. If they still try to push you toward the XYZ special for unit size compensation, mention the word "Grid", it should then click. They refer to a grid just like on an AC to determine if a destination qualifies. If they still don't get it call back and try someone else. If they do understand, make sure you indicate that you want to use a current week that you have a confirmed exchange for. When I called the rep thought I wanted to confirm two resorts that day with one deposit that I had. Of course if you don't have a confirmed exchange yet, you can get the two for one special all at once.


----------



## daileyad

Does anyone know if this has been extended later into 2011?  I would love to use it to get a place in Colorado next summer (Is Colorado on the list?)


----------



## DeniseM

daileyad said:


> Does anyone know if this has been extended later into 2011?  I would love to use it to get a place in Colorado next summer (Is Colorado on the list?)



Yes, on extended into 2011, but I don't think it is pushed out to next summer, yet - see post #130.  Note that most of the exchanges are for high supply areas during the off-season.


----------



## gravitar

thanks!

just got a 2BR Ocaen View villa at Marriott Surfeatch. Nov 12 arrival. Used my studio exchange for  this!


----------



## pointsjunkie

gravitar said:


> thanks!
> 
> just got a 2BR Ocaen View villa at Marriott Surfeatch. Nov 12 arrival. Used my studio exchange for  this!



is this part of the XYZ? I was told that I could only get the size unit that I exchanged for the 2 for 1 deal. I used a 1 br and then got a 2 br for my first trade and then when I wanted the extra week, it had to be for a 1 br only.


----------



## gravitar

If the resort does not offer a villa of the size you have on your deposit, you can get the closest size to what you are entitled to. In this case, I had a studio deposit and the smallest villa type Surfwatch has is a 2BR.


----------



## jeff01

It looks like II may have extended the booking period - I was just able to book the Marriot Grand Chateau in Las Vegas for March 2011.  They only had 1 bedrooms or studios so I didn’t get the full benefit out of my 2 bedroom deposit but it didn’t matter I only needed a 1 bedroom for this trip anyway.


----------



## heathpack

Using the type of XYZ Special where you trade a bigger unit size for 2 smaller ones, could I take a 2BR L/O at Westin Mission Hills, deposit two 1BR units, and XYZ them for 4 studios?  The limitations of this would be 4 exchange fees and the exchanges would have to be made two at a time instead of individually?

H


----------



## gravitar

heathpack said:


> The limitations of this would be 4 exchange fees and the exchanges would have to be made two at a time instead of individually?



The only requirement about getting the "bonus exchange is that you must reserve it prior to the check in date of the reservation that resulted from your initial deposit.

If you deposit two 1 bedrooms today, make one exchange next week with an arrival date of July 20, 2011, you dont have to resrve the bonus week until July 19, 2011. Same scenario when you exchange your 2nd deposit. 

The only drawback is that if you wait to make that bonus reservation, the program may not be available at that time.


----------



## GrayFal

*Still available*

I was just (last week) able to book a second unit at Westin Mission Hills for Oct 2011. I had a 2BR deposit - traded for a 1BR at WMH and reserved a second 1BR for just the exchange fee.
So it is still available.


----------



## gravitar

Just checked this afternoon. The last check in day for this is Feb 28. Nothing beyond that as of now.


----------



## ada903

I have been waiting for them to extend this so I can grab a summer week in Palm Springs... nothing yet, only through February.. keep this thread alive - if you hear the period got extended!


----------



## l2trade

The promotion got extended until May, as of Wed, Oct 27th.  IMHO, the choices are nothing as good as I thought they were last time.  This unadvertised promotion is becoming a victim of it's own success and popularity, thanks in large part to us advertising it.   

Palm Springs, Sedona, Phoenix, Las Vegas - NOT on the list for Mar-May
Orlando - Oct-May, EXCEPT Feb & Mar...  
In March, you can go to Williamsburg

I wish we could kill this thread, yet here I go adding to it.


----------



## ada903

I am amazed Palm Springs is not on the list in May.  Their list is very close to the bonus AC list they give when they have promotions (e.g. buy a getaway and get a bonus week deal), and Palm Springs in May has always been on that list!



l2trade said:


> The promotion got extended until May, as of Wed, Oct 27th.  IMHO, the choices are nothing as good as I thought they were last time.  This unadvertised promotion is becoming a victim of it's own success and popularity, thanks in large part to us advertising it.
> 
> Palm Springs, Sedona, Phoenix, Las Vegas - NOT on the list for Mar-May
> Orlando - Oct-May, EXCEPT Feb & Mar...
> In March, you can go to Williamsburg
> 
> I wish we could kill this thread, yet here I go adding to it.


----------



## DanCali

l2trade said:


> The promotion got extended until May, as of Wed, Oct 27th.  IMHO, the choices are nothing as good as I thought they were last time.  This unadvertised promotion is becoming a victim of it's own success and popularity, thanks in large part to us advertising it.



IMO what is much more lamentable is the eBay thread and other threads and areas of TUG where people post purchase prices. 

Each new purchase at a lower price becomes the defacto "price to beat" for the next buyer. There are several reasons why timeshare resale prices are at their lowest point... the economy, the MFs and primary culprits but "excessive bragging" should not be underestimated. 

Even if I had my heart set on an HRA unit, why should I pay more than the last buyer? And if I did find a great bargain, what good does it do me to advertise the price publicly? It will only turn that "bargain" into the defacto resale price.

I do realize that one can search up historical eBay prices, but that only goes back 60 days so the sample is limited (try finding completed auctions for WKORV S OF, WKV 2Br Plat, or a dedicated 2BR Gold or Platinum HRA and you will find none). TUG content has no expiration...

Yes,it would be regrettable if this 2-for1 promotion vanishes eventually. But the evaporation of hundreds of millions (or even billions) of dollars of owners' equity is, IMO, much worse.


----------



## sml2181

Yesterday I was able to get 2 2-bedroom units at Marriott's Marbella for the first week in May (school vacation here in Europe) using 1 SMV 1-bed ski week which would expire on June 30, 2011. 
I got another 2 units at the same resort, and same week, using a Lagunamar Platinum studio unit!  


Thanks so much to all of you and especially Nodge - I wouldn't have known about this promotion if it hadn't been for Tug.


----------



## alexb

i have just tried to book a week at a different resort from the one i got from
my original deposit the interval rep in the uk does not know much about it
is saying i have to book the same resort to get the 2 for 1 
is this correct or can i book the second week for exchange fee only at a different resort?
can anyone email me a contact name to speak too at interval who knows
how to process this request


----------



## ada903

Tell the rep you are trying to do a type I XYZ exchange, not a type II XYZ exchange.  There are two types - the type II is what the rep thought you want to do - which is, if you have a two bedroom to trade, but the resort does not have a two bedroom, if available they can give you a one bedroom and a studio for the same week, same resort, you just have to pay two exchange fees.  The type I is different - it is not a unit size compensation - type I means that for every exchange you have, you can get a second exchange, same unit size as your original exchange (although some folks have been able to trade up to a bigger size), at a limited number of resorts, limited number of months - e.g. Palm Springs or Scottsdale in November-December (except for holiday weeks), etc.  The rep should have a grid of the areas and months that qualify for the promotion.



alexb said:


> i have just tried to book a week at a different resort from the one i got from
> my original deposit the interval rep in the uk does not know much about it
> is saying i have to book the same resort to get the 2 for 1
> is this correct or can i book the second week for exchange fee only at a different resort?
> can anyone email me a contact name to speak too at interval who knows
> how to process this request


----------



## alexb

phoned ii uk office again and they are still saying it must be at the resort
you got the original exchange too?
is this correct or can i get the 2week at any resort that is avaliable
if someone could give me a contact number for a usa agent i would 
appreciate it


----------



## ada903

Sent you a pm with a phone number.  No, it is not correct that you can get the second week at any resort that is available - only certain areas and months of the year qualify for this promotion.  E.G. Palm Springs from now till December, Cancun in May 2011, Myrtle Beach in the winter, etc.



alexb said:


> phoned ii uk office again and they are still saying it must be at the resort
> you got the original exchange too?
> is this correct or can i get the 2week at any resort that is avaliable
> if someone could give me a contact number for a usa agent i would
> appreciate it


----------



## bdogma

*II 2 for 1 deal*

A new client had just come in to see a famous lawyer.
"Can you tell me how much you charge?", said the client.
"Of course", the lawyer replied, "I charge $200 to answer three questions!"
"Well that's a bit steep, isn't it?"
"Yes it is", said the lawyer, "And what's your third question?"

Thanks Nodge!


----------



## nalismom

*XYZ exchange*

I recently had a Request First exchange confirmed for October 2011. I called to see if this would be eligible for an XYZ week.  I spoke to a young lady at the Starwood II desk and she said it would but since my exchange was in October she could not yet look to see if that resort would be available.  She said their grid right now only goes to May 2011.  She then said if I wanted to travel somewhere from now to May 2011 she would look to see what was available for when and where I wanted to travel.  I asked her if this promotion was time-limited and she assured me that it was not....that they always have XYZ but it depends on time of travel and what is available at that time.  I asked her if I wanted to wait till their grid was extended til October 2011 could I then check to see if there was any availability at my current exchange resort for a second week at the same time since we have other people traveling with us....she said I could but she could not say that that resort would have availability - which is understandable.  I did not book a second week as yet since I have several trips for Feb and March 2011 and then a big one for October/November 2011 and I hadn't discussed with my hubby travelling in-between those trips but now I feel I have some time to think about this -  At least until next October 22.


----------



## gravitar

The "free" week from the XYZ promotion MUST be reserved prior to the check-in date of the original exchange.

If your exchange check in date is Jan 14, you cannot call on Feb 1 and ask for XYZ from that exchange.


----------



## mqlet

Anyone know how far out they are taking reservations?
Thanks!
Mqlet


----------



## ada903

End of May 2011


----------



## siesta

called today, it is still extended through May 2011, was hoping they'd open up some summer months. Tried to contact Nodge's original rep, but he was unavailable, got ahold of a rep though that was very knowledgeable about it and a nice guy to speak with. Extension # is posted in the sightings board.


----------



## GrayFal

*It goes into the fall....*



ada903 said:


> End of May 2011





siesta said:


> called today, it is still extended through May 2011, was hoping they'd open up some summer months. .



*I made this exchange in November, 2010*  
Exchange

 Two-for-One Exchange Specials 
XYZ
Unit: 1BED (2 bedrooms)
Week: 64   XXXXXXXX
 Confirmed    

  Confirmed To:  
  Westin Mission Hills Resort Villas • WMH
Unit: 3107 (1 bedroom)
Week: XX  Sun, October XX, 2011 
Sun, October XX, 2011


----------



## siesta

GrayFal said:


> I was just (last week) able to book a second unit at Westin Mission Hills for Oct 2011. I had a 2BR deposit - traded for a 1BR at WMH and reserved a second 1BR for just the exchange fee.
> So it is still available.


 This is a different type of xyz exchange.  The one where you exchange a larger unit for two smaller units, this has much less restrictions.  The one I was referring to, and I believe the other poster as well, was the type based off the grid.  For example, I traded my 1 br for a 2br, and now I want to get a 2-for-1 equal to my deposit, so I can get up to a 1 br based off the grid which for the most part is overbuilt and/or offseason. Vegas, Orlando, Phoenix in Summer (maybe early fall?) etc.


----------



## GrayFal

siesta said:


> This is a different type of xyz exchange.  The one where you exchange a larger unit for two smaller units, this has much less restrictions.  The one I was referring to, and I believe the other poster as well, was the type based off the grid.  For example, I traded my 1 br for a 2br, and now I want to get a 2-for-1 equal to my deposit, so I can get up to a 1 br based off the grid which for the most part is overbuilt and/or offseason. Vegas, Orlando, Phoenix in Summer (maybe early fall?) etc.


Ahhhhhh, gotcha!


----------



## mqlet

Looking for an update on how far out they are taking reservations?
Thanks!
Mqlet


----------



## yumdrey

When I called yesterday, it was still by the end of May.


----------



## ada903

Thanks for the update! I keep asking too, I am hoping for a summer Palm Springs week for my family!



yumdrey said:


> When I called yesterday, it was still by the end of May.


----------



## ryanthekiwi

I got a XYZ booking today for 6/17 at Marriott Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert - 2BR.  I was trying to phone in today to see if the 5/31 expiry had been extended & the girl I got on the phone couldn't even find the XYZ in my account.  I phoned back and got somebody better and she got it booked for me.


----------



## ada903

I called and was told the grid was not extended past May. Has anyone else been successful booking something in June?


----------



## l2trade

ada903 said:


> I called and was told the grid was not extended past May. Has anyone else been successful booking something in June?



Not yet, it will probably get extended this month or next.  IMHO, this program is becoming a victim of it's own success.  It is reducing the need for other publicized promotions, such as daily deals.


----------



## yumdrey

I just called II executive rep and he said I was 6th person who called and asked about it today :hysterical: 
He said someone got an "exception" and now everyone wants that exception happened!
BTW, XYZ is still the end of May.
However, I heard that if anyone wants summer vegas or palm desert week, it is possible if executive rep (higher autority) says ok. But also heard that it is your pure luck, some are more generous than the others


----------



## ryanthekiwi

that was me.   i called in today to ask about the 5/31 deadline and they gave me a 2BR at the Marriott Shadow Ridge for 6/17......


----------



## radley

*any chance of a phone number please........?*

Hi there

I have tried talking to several UK II reps about this and they claim its a US thing that II don't know about here in the UK. 

Is there a number for the US I could call?
thanks in advance

Radley


----------



## ryanthekiwi

Anybody have any idea when/if Interval will be extending the 5/31/2011 XYZ timeline?


----------



## mitchandjeanette

ryanthekiwi said:


> Anybody have any idea when/if Interval will be extending the 5/31/2011 XYZ timeline?



I asked "the most helpful II agent in the history" and even he does not know.....


----------



## ada903

They are getting stingy about locations, availability and unit sizes.


----------



## ryanthekiwi

I don't have much experience with II.....has the XYZ been around for a long time and does this seem like something that II is committed to?


----------



## yumdrey

Oh no (for previous post).
II doesn't encourage XYZ.
Only quite a few II reps know about the exact rule about it.
I called quite a few Marriott/WorldMark/Starwood/Four Seasons reps and most likely, only executive reps could give that options to me (any exceptions).
I called II executive rep last week and he could give me a July XYZ week, but I believe it was an "exception" of their rule.
For normal rule, it was still by the end of May.


----------



## ryanthekiwi

wonder if II will reset their 5/31 booking timeline on April 1st?.....or if they'll leave it all the way till May.  Either way, all they're doing is filling up rooms that would never otherwise get utilized.......


----------



## ryanthekiwi

II has extended the XYZ to June....I was able to book a 2nd unit 6/17 at the Marriott's Shadow Ridge a 2BR unit.....great deal


----------



## cdn_traveler

ryanthekiwi said:


> II has extended the XYZ to June....I was able to book a 2nd unit 6/17 at the Marriott's Shadow Ridge a 2BR unit.....great deal



Thanks for the update Ryan!     Hope that I'll be able to take advantage of the XYZ promo this year before my exchange in May.


----------



## travelplanner70

My sister-in-law was told she could book Sedona in July using XYZ, but that she would have to wait a few weeks until more inventory came in.  What do you make of that?


----------



## dioxide45

travelplanner70 said:


> My sister-in-law was told she could book Sedona in July using XYZ, but that she would have to wait a few weeks until more inventory came in.  What do you make of that?



Perhaps because XYZ is only through June right now?


----------



## mqlet

I just called, and they wouldn't let me book anything past June.


----------



## MabelP

Anything new on XYZs? Have they extended the date?

Mabel P


----------



## enma

I called last night and I was told you can book until the end of October. I needed November and she told me to call back in mid-June.
So if the 2 for 1 check in date needs to be before your exchanged week's check in date could I make it a day before? In other words if my check in date is November 26, could I make the 2 for 1 week check in date November 25 at the same resort to get some more room (of course if that resort is available for 2 for 1 deal)


----------



## dioxide45

enma said:


> I called last night and I was told you can book until the end of October. I needed November and she told me to call back in mid-June.
> So if the 2 for 1 check in date needs to be before your exchanged week's check in date could I make it a day before? In other words if my check in date is November 26, could I make the 2 for 1 week check in date November 25 at the same resort to get some more room (of course if that resort is available for 2 for 1 deal)



The checkin dates don't need to be before your current exchange, only the date you call to book has to be before your current exchange checkin dates. So you can call in June and book for the same dates as your current exchange, if they have the inventory and the booking window has been extended.


----------



## ada903

I called and tried a few agents this morning, the best they said they could do was through July


----------



## mqlet

Just booked 2 weeks in August at Mountainside in Park City with the XYZ!  It took 4 calls this morning but I found a great rep.  If anyone needs their contact info, send me a PM.


----------



## ada903

I called SEVEN times and the seventh agent got me the Orlando week my sister in law needed.  There is no extension for him since he is in the regular desk at Starwood, I think only customer service reps have extensions.


----------



## enma

In what month is the Orlando week?


----------



## ada903

October.  But boy every customer service rep has a different story about the grid, limitations and unit sizes.


----------



## arosa1016

Called today, XYZ's have been extended to 10/31.


----------



## ada903

Yes, but they did something to it that makes the deals much worse.  It used to be that as long as a unit was available in exchange inventory, and the month and location qualified, you could get it.  However, when I called the last few days, it seemed that agents had some specific search function for xyz and the system would not let them see better resorts and larger unit sizes.  For example, I could not book a two bedroom in September at Lagunamar, even though Cancun in September qualifies, and I could see the unit with my regular deposit.  The agents kept telling me they see different, inventory with the xyz search.  I guess it was too good to hold!


----------



## tomq

nodge -

what's the difference between a skunk lying on the side of the road and a lawyer lying there?

you see skid marks coming up to the skunk.

there's the joke - now please give me the extension to the II rep who is so helpful an your post re: XYZ exchanges.

please sent it via my email - tquayle@yahoo.com
thanks in advance.


----------



## djp

what are the current XYZ time parameters- how far out can you book an xyz week?


----------



## dioxide45

djp said:


> what are the current XYZ time parameters- how far out can you book an xyz week?



Check out the thread in the sightings forum.


----------



## djp

I went to the sightings forum and could not find the XYZ thread- can someone post the link?


----------



## DeniseM

Here you go - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152788


----------



## Quadmaniac

*Help ?*

So can someone tell me how you can get these extra vacations at different places and times ? When I spoke to customer service today, two different reps kind of told me the same thing that it would be an extra week at the same place, before, at, or after my booking. So if I was going to Orlando March 1, they could give me a week before, after or just a second unit for the second exchange fee. I asked them about a different destination / time and they said not you can't do that. Is there a specific agent that knows what they are talking about ???? I tried to describe some of the vacations others were getting but nope, it doesn't work that way supposedly. Can someone tell me where I am going wrong ???

Thanks



BTW I can't seem to access that link in the previous message as it says I am not allowed  ??? Members only ???


----------



## jw0

Hm.  I just received an XYZ for a February week in the poconos for my upcoming May week in Orlando.  So I'm pretty sure it's still happening.

Are you calling Starwood?  Or II?  I just called II directly at their number listed in the Starwood II book.  Actually, I called twice on two separate occasions and spoke to two different employees.  Both seemed to know what XYZ was about.

I would try II one last time if I were you.  Don't try too hard - if the agen't doesn't know it, they don't know.  Perhaps others can get you a name of a knowledgeable agent (I don't remember who mine were).

-John.


----------



## Quadmaniac

jw0 said:


> Hm.  I just received an XYZ for a February week in the poconos for my upcoming May week in Orlando.  So I'm pretty sure it's still happening.
> 
> Are you calling Starwood?  Or II?  I just called II directly at their number listed in the Starwood II book.  Actually, I called twice on two separate occasions and spoke to two different employees.  Both seemed to know what XYZ was about.
> 
> I would try II one last time if I were you.  Don't try too hard - if the agen't doesn't know it, they don't know.  Perhaps others can get you a name of a knowledgeable agent (I don't remember who mine were).
> 
> -John.



Thanks I just called II directly but maybe I should try to go through the Starwood desk ? My timeshare isn't a Starwood Property though.

I'll try to google it and see if I have better luck.

Thanks

Gord


----------



## Quadmaniac

So I have good news, it seems like calling the Starwood desk at II is a better bet than calling just II directly. I just spoke to a fellow who seemed very versed in the whole deal and it was WAY different from the XYZ deal that the direct II desk was telling me. The Starwood desk gave me options like Orlando, Vegas, Mexico, etc. at any time within a 3-4 month window.

Thanks for the help!

Gord


----------



## durrod

How do you call the starwood desk? You call II and ask for that desk or there is a direct #.


----------



## Quadmaniac

The Starwood Desk number is 1 877 782 7088. The fellow I spoke to gave me his direct number 1 800 229 3559 ex 8946 - Julio. He seemed to be pretty helpful and gave me a number of options.


----------



## Gmonsterson

Any chance this 2 for 1 deal or XYZ deal is still available?


----------



## DeniseM

XYZ is an on-going offer - the 2-for-1 membership deals come and go.  

Your best bet is to call the Starwood desk at II and ask if they have a curent 2-for-1 deal.


----------



## Gmonsterson

Thanks...found the up to date info in sightings...


----------



## jackiepurdy

*told lies??*



Quadmaniac said:


> Thanks I just called II directly but maybe I should try to go through the Starwood desk ? My timeshare isn't a Starwood Property though.
> 
> I'll try to google it and see if I have better luck.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gord



did you have any luck with this we just bought a 2bd w/loft in west gate & were told we can trade for 2 weeks, but can't confirm this to be true anywhere.

thanks


----------



## jackiepurdy

*scammed???*

we just bought a floating week at west gate, however not sure if what were told is true, that you get 2 weeks for depositing one & pay only 149 exchange fee

Any help??? I think we got scammed


----------



## Beefnot

jackiepurdy said:


> we just bought a floating week at west gate, however not sure if what were told is true, that you get 2 weeks for depositing one & pay only 149 exchange fee
> 
> Any help??? I think we got scammed



You can't get two weeks for one exchange fee. But even if you could, if you are in the rescission window, do yourself the biggest favor ever and rescind. Whatever your purchase price was, you paid exactly that much more than you could obtain it on the resale market (i.e., $1 or free).


----------

